# Difusores tipo corneta



## pinocho (Mar 15, 2012)

HOLA amigos, bueno  estuve investigando  un poco de los difusores  que lleva los  sistema array  
lo cual el que mas me intereso el wl4 elíptico ...bueno la idea   mia  era    hacerme uno  igual, pero antes preferí investigar por mi propia cuenta   ice  pruebas de sonido 
con muchos  difusores, con pruebas provisionales , determinado  que el tipo corneta  aprovecha al 100%  para medios   ice unas pruebas de   40cm con una abertura de  16 cm  y para los agudos ice una corneta de 25cm con una abertura de 5cm  bueno  todas las pruebas  las   ice aprovechando  al 100% los sonidos  medios  1k  y agudos ..
bueno  en mi caso yo necesito  un par de parlantes  con esas  características ,de sonido de larga distancia  bueno   lo estoy terminando luego les digo como quedo aquí  algunas  fotos..  saludos


----------



## mixcharliemix (Mar 16, 2012)

hay en el mercado horn marca selenium con esaa cararteristivas como en la de tus fotos,,, 
selenium tirne dos tipos de esos horn... uno mas lagro que el otro,,,


----------



## McMeickings (Mar 24, 2012)

chido yo tambien busco difusores


----------



## detrakx (Abr 21, 2012)

Buenas hace un tiempo hice unas mediciones con distintos tipos de bocinas.
Conicas, De directividad constante y demas.
aca el link.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/prueba-distintas-bocinas-driver-1-a-41164/
Tambien pueden ver otro link para calcular las bocinas exponenciales:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-bocinas-exponenciales-bibliografia-19257/

Saludos


----------

